# My film school choices...



## Joel2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

I spent nearly two hours a couple of days back trying to get my list of film schools together...

Some of the questions I had to ask:
*Do I want to live where there are no beaches?   
*What are the networking possibilities?
*Who are the instructors? Do they work in the industry? Are they supportive?
*Does the student own their films?
*What degrees are offered?
*The cost, and financial aid possibilities for being a Cal resident?
*What are the graduate opportunities?
My list currently {after a couple of schools were taken off}:

*NYU {Spike Lee is one of the faculty members!}
*UCLA
*USC
*CSU Northridge
*CSU Long Beach
*CSU Fullerton
*SFSU
*SJSU
*UC Berkeley
*UC Davis
*San Diego State
*UC San Diego
*UC Santa Cruz
*Loyola Marymount

It still needs to be down to 6-10 schools, then I have to watch my grades!

I like the Bay Area, and would like to build a film culture here...so that is why SFSU and SJSU is lingering...{along with a couple of UC's}.

Other than that, it's just doing research.


----------



## Josh (Oct 11, 2007)

Check out Emerson.


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally posted by Josh:
> Check out Emerson.



Ah, yeah...I heard about Emerson.

I think Denis Leary is one of the faculty members {as well as an alumni}.

I'll check them out.


----------



## Goodkat (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it hard to get into emerson, say with a low SAT score for some reason?


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 13, 2007)

> Originally posted by Goodkat:
> Is it hard to get into emerson, say with a low SAT score for some reason?



I didn't take a look at the admissions requirements, but you may want to speak with the Emerson admissions office.

If grades or SAT scores are low, usually a community college will better your chances for transfer or admission if you do well.


----------



## Poplar Park Films (Oct 14, 2007)

go to capilano college its aweosme


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 15, 2007)

> Originally posted by Poplar Park Films:
> go to capilano college its aweosme



I had to look Capilano up. {That's a Canadian college}.

From what I understand Canada takes good care of their filmmakers, but I think coming in from California, I may have some minor issues with the tuition. {Something I'm considering with out of state schools}.

*****

My choices have come down to these schools, as they offer graduate studies {either M.F.A and/or Ph.D degrees}...

*SFSU
*Loyola Marymount
*USC
*UCLA
*NYU
*Chapman
*UC Berkeley
*UC San Diego
*Columbia {New York}

I'm excited!


----------



## Josh (Oct 15, 2007)

> Originally posted by Goodkat:
> Is it hard to get into emerson, say with a low SAT score for some reason?



Newsflash: every good school is hard to get into with low SAT scores. 

Not saying it's impossible. But it is hard.


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 15, 2007)

> My choices have come down to these schools, as they offer graduate studies {either M.F.A and/or Ph.D degrees}...



Are you looking for undergrad or grad then? Be careful where you post your forum, that's why they split the college ones...


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 15, 2007)

> Originally posted by techie1902:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">My choices have come down to these schools, as they offer graduate studies {either M.F.A and/or Ph.D degrees}...



Are you looking for undergrad or grad then? Be careful where you post your forum, that's why they split the college ones... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Both actually.

I'm thinking of an undergraduate degree in either a foreign language: Chinese, Korean, or Japanese...{or even Vietnamese via Asian Studies}...then a graduate degree in Film...


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 16, 2007)

cool...you're like me then (minus the language part)

Are you already in college? What year?


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

> Originally posted by techie1902:
> cool...you're like me then (minus the language part)
> 
> Are you already in college? What year?



Hello *techie1902*:

I'm attending a CC actually in Fremont, California: Ohlone College; my first semester here. {I'm actually coming from a 4 year college, where I had a bad experience}.


----------



## EMDelMar (Oct 18, 2007)

For what you want, it sounds like UCB would be a good fit. Their language programs are awesome and they have undergrad film studies classes that would prepare you well for an MFA. Not a whole lot of production though, so be wary. I'm a senior there looking to apply to MFA programs at many of the schools you mentioned.


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 18, 2007)

> Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> For what you want, it sounds like UCB would be a good fit. Their language programs are awesome and they have undergrad film studies classes that would prepare you well for an MFA. Not a whole lot of production though, so be wary. I'm a senior there looking to apply to MFA programs at many of the schools you mentioned.



*EMDelMar*:
I think the only thing that has me wondering are the production classes...{However, as you attested, the production course seems to be pretty good}...

Good luck with that MFA. It'll definitely pay off...


----------



## EMDelMar (Oct 18, 2007)

well, the undergrad production courses are closely tied with the art department and they are expanding. go to schedule.berkeley.edu and search for "film studies" and you can see what's offered. The quality of instruction is very high, and they are adding new equipment all the time. It's a great place to be a filmmaker.


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

> Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> well, the undergrad production courses are closely tied with the art department and they are expanding. go to schedule.berkeley.edu and search for "film studies" and you can see what's offered. The quality of instruction is very high, and they are adding new equipment all the time. It's a great place to be a filmmaker.



It definitely sounds exciting...!


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well good luck to you all...

I'm only a senior in high school but I've been looking at a lot of the same schools too...

USC is my number one but we'll see how that works out...


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

> Originally posted by techie1902:
> Well good luck to you all...
> 
> I'm only a senior in high school but I've been looking at a lot of the same schools too...
> ...



Keep those grades up, and be sure what you want...

Make sure you have some other schools in mind as well, and do your research...{You might find a good, cheaper school where you can study film}.

Good luck, *techie*...

That reminds me. My current film school choices are, {now that I was able to get my goals together}:

*UC San Diego
*UC Santa Cruz
*UC Berkeley
*UC LA
*SFSU
*SJSU
*CSU East Bay {This one may or may not remain on my list}...

Again,  I want to study a language and get a BA in that language, then go for my MFA and/or Ph.d in Film.

The cool thing about my choices is that I'm in the still in Bay Area, with two schools a bit further down south.

Another cool thing is that the SFSU rep is coming to my school tomorrow! {So I'll get an idea of the admission process}.


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Joel...

Yeah I'm in that process right now...I'm glad your having sucess with your choices...


----------



## julia (Oct 29, 2007)

My biggest piece of advice is MAKE SURE YOU LIKE THE SCHOOL ITSELF. Find out as much as you can about each: read reviews, visit the campus, ask around. Do not just apply for the film program. While the program may be amazing, college is realistically much more than that.

Can you see yourself at these schools? Can you imagine what you'd do? Does the general atmosphere make you happy? Are the academics to your taste?

As for film, are there connections avaliable? Opportunities? I'm sure you know all of this, but what I had to deal with when choosing schools to apply to is managing my priorities. 

If UCLA is your dream school, for instance, don't forgoe it just because of the difficult-to-get-into film major. However, if your dream school involves rigorous film education, look elsewhere.


----------



## Joel2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

> Originally posted by julia:
> My biggest piece of advice is MAKE SURE YOU LIKE THE SCHOOL ITSELF. Find out as much as you can about each: read reviews, visit the campus, ask around. Do not just apply for the film program. While the program may be amazing, college is realistically much more than that.
> 
> Can you see yourself at these schools? Can you imagine what you'd do? Does the general atmosphere make you happy? Are the academics to your taste?
> ...



Very true!

It's funny though, because the only reason I would go for UCLA would be for the Korean language program, that I would double major with film...{Too, they offer a Ph.D in film}.

As I get my classes together at the community college I'm currently going to, I'm still trying to figure out which 4-year I'm going to attend.

And, yes, it's weighing a bunch of things so you'll have an enjoyable experience, meet new people, build relationships, learn new things, and so forth...


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 4, 2007)

USC has a Ph D in film, too, as do plenty of schools...but I suggest that you don't get too attached to any grad school programs...in four years, technology will have changed, and some of the up-and-coming programs may have  soared or sank...not to mention your own desires.

Focus on finding and researching the language programs you want for your Bachelor's...that's my two cents.


----------



## Joel2007 (Nov 5, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> USC has a Ph D in film, too, as do plenty of schools...but I suggest that you don't get too attached to any grad school programs...in four years, technology will have changed, and some of the up-and-coming programs may have  soared or sank...not to mention your own desires.
> 
> Focus on finding and researching the language programs you want for your Bachelor's...that's my two cents.



I get what you're saying, *Jayimess*, but I'm getting financial aid now...and I want to take advantage all the education I can get....

Not too mention, I want to broaden my career choices...{Teaching, film analyzing, film production, etc...} An M.F.A will give me that; although, I'm still debating on the Ph.D....

True a B.A. will allow me to do what I need to do, but a few more doors are opened, plus I accomplished a personal goal.

Hey, I'll just adapt if the technology changes...

I'm a video advocate anyhow...


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 6, 2007)

Joel,

I'm not saying that you shouldn't think about graduate school, and certainly not saying that you shouldn't get a MFA or a Ph.D....just that right now, you should focus on where you'll finish your BA first...because things could change drastically when it comes you where you want to go to grad school once you finish your four year degree.  Look at Chapman four years ago.  Look at AFI.

FYI...Federal Financial Aid doesn't exist for MFAs...everything comes from your school or outside orgs...no Pell Grants, etc...just subsidized loans.  Not saying you won't find the funding, but it's not a guaranteed thing based on your need, as it is in undergrad.


----------



## Joel2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Joel,
> 
> I'm not saying that you shouldn't think about graduate school, and certainly not saying that you shouldn't get a MFA or a Ph.D....just that right now, you should focus on where you'll finish your BA first...because things could change drastically when it comes you where you want to go to grad school once you finish your four year degree.  Look at Chapman four years ago.  Look at AFI.
> ...



Jayimess,

I understand what you're saying...  

SFSU, one of the graduate schools I'm interested in, doesn't offer financial aid...like you mentioned...(So, for the materials, and pretty much the thesis film production, I'm on my own looking for funding like a typical independent production!)

So, yeah, things could change! You're very correct...


----------

